# Soft Maple



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if it a good idea to use soft maple for cutting boards?


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

well, I don't think it's a bad idea….


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Why not? The wood is not an irritant, cuts well, looks nice. I use it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Thanks for the information.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ive done it already…work great…maple is my fav


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

believe me, the word soft, as in soft maple, has nothing to do with the actual hardness of the material! as compared to hard, or rock maple, it is a bit 'softer' but is far from being soft. its about all i use in my shop because it is very stable, but it is extremely hard and will hold up well as a cutting board. Plus, the grain has nice character unlike hard maple. Just my opinion, but hey, you asked.

todd


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I just used some for a cutting board. I paired it with Red Gum. I am planning to pair it again with some ipe and some red oak. I agree with Todd, "Soft" can be misleading.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Soft maple falls within the general "accepted woods" for cutting boards that are actually going to see use.
There are other species that go into true cutting boards, but you'll typically see professional butcher blocks made of things like: soft maple (950), hard maple (1450), walnut (1010), cherry (850-950) and mahogany (1200). Woods that fall within the 850-1600 Janka hardness ratings are good choices, as long as they are not open-pored. Mahogany, for instance would do better as an end grain board. Cherry, at 850-950 on the Janka hardness scale (depending on your source), is as soft as I would choose to go for a board that will see use.

I know a lot of people use exotics in their boards, but I personally choose not to as most of them are quite hard, and some have a high mineral content, so they'll be harder on your knives.

Here is a link to a listing of various species and their Janka hardness:
http://www.advantagelumber.com/janka.htm


----------



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone this has been a huge help.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

like some of the others said it might be soft maple but it isn't soft they just use the word soft to make it sound good. I am using some right now for a project. If I was you I would go ahead and use it.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

It will work fine.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

like the others I like using soft maple. I typically pair mine with walnut.


----------

